# Antral follicle count



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

While I'm waiting for a reply from Create, I have had several replies from clinics abroad. They said that due to my low AMH I would need an antral follicle count (done by scan) on day 3 of cycle.  If this is above 3, they will agree to do a cycle with me. Obv I don't want to travel all the way abroad to get the scan, as that's a huge commitment before I know if they'll agree to take me or not.  Does anyone know if I can get this done privately anywhere.? 
Matti x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Go to the birth company, 137 Harley St.  They would do you a scan for £70.  all the best, Inc

Create Health charges £200 for their scan.


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

HI Matti
I had mine done at the GCRM along with the AMH test. I'm sure they'd do it. I paid £180 for scan and bloodtest. Kate did mine and she really knew what she was doing.
Another option is healthcare now on Stafford Street, Edinburgh (http://www.healthcarenow.co.uk/infertility.html). 
I'd ask if they're used to doing these though as I think you'd need a good sonographer as the antral follies can be difficult to detect. You don't want a lower count than you should have due to inexperienced scanner. 
Good luck
Claire
x


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Girls - thanks for this!  As it's nearer i think I will try the GCRM.Just need to hope there's more than 3!
Matti x


----------

